# Börsenkurse auslesen, eventuell sogar aus Seitenquelltext



## LotseDerLotsen (28. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich möchte via PHP Börsenkurse auslesen und damit arbeiten.
Eventuell kennt jemand von euch eine Seite auf der man eine Schnittstelle einrichten kann.
Ansonsten habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich auf der Seite: http://www.boerse.de den Seitenquelltext der DAX30 Charts auslese und dann nach dem aktuellen Tageswert gucke.
Kann ich via PHP eine Seite aufrufen und deren Quelltext durchforsten?
Bin für jede Hilfe und Anregung dankbar. Wenn das ganze fertig ist soll das ein Börsenspiel mit den DAX30 Realtimekursen geben.

Vielen Dank.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## LotseDerLotsen (28. Februar 2005)

hat keiner ne Idee, oder nen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. März 2005)

Eine Quelle, welche das als Sevice anbietet, kenn ich nicht....

Ja...mit PHP kannst du beliebige Seiten aufrufen und deren Inhalt durchsuchen/verarbeiten.... die Verwendung der so ermittelten Daten ist jedoch illegal... wenn du dazu keine ausdrückliche Genehmigung des jeweiligen Seitenbetreibers hast.


----------



## kirmandi (1. März 2005)

*unwissend*
wieso ist denn so etwas illegal ?
es ist ja nichts anderes als wenn man so auf die seite surft die information kopiert und sich irgendwo speichert !?
oder ist das sogar schon illegal


----------



## Timbonet (1. März 2005)

Du verwendest Daten eines anderen Anbieters ohne dessen Erlaubnis. Vielleicht hat derjenige Werbung etc. geschaltet, um sein Angebot zu finanzieren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall fragen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. März 2005)

kirmandi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es ist ja nichts anderes als wenn man so auf die seite surft die information kopiert und sich irgendwo speichert !?
> oder ist das sogar schon illegal


Im Grunde genommen...ja.
Der Inhalt einer Webseite unterliegt dem Urheberrecht.

Allerdings wird es sehr schwer, nachzuvollziehen, wer per Copy&Paste Sachen stiebitzt.... bei einem PHP-Skript, welches eine fremde Seite parst, ist es ungleich einfacher... der Geschädigte muss nur den REFERER in den Server-Logfiles nachlesen.


----------



## low-group (2. März 2005)

schau mal hier: http://www.tradersecke.com/infocenter.htm

da werden auch Börsendaten dargestellt, eventl. kommen die dort ja von einem angebotenen Service irgendwo.


----------



## Tseng84 (3. März 2005)

Also... die Frage war doch nicht, ob es illegal ist, oder nicht, sondern wie man daten ausliest und dann verwendet. Mich interessiert das übrigens auch und ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir (uns) helfen könntet.

In diesem Sinne

Tseng84


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2005)

Man liest eine Datei per [phpf]file_get_contents[/phpf] ein und durchsucht die so erhaltene Zeichenkette anhand regulärer Ausdrücke mittels bspw. [phpf]preg_match[/phpf].

Wie die regulären Ausdrücke aussehen müssen, das hängt von der Seite ab und auf von den  gewünschten Ergebnissen. Ein RegExp-Tutorial ist in der Tutorials-Sektion zu finden.

Ansonsten... die Frage war, wie man aus www.boerse.de die Daten ermitteln kann, und dazu werd zumindest ich keine Hilfestellung bieten,... warum, hab ich kundgetan.


----------



## TRADERSECKE (5. März 2005)

Guten Abend @ all 


Ich habe dieses Forum zufällig gefunden und las, dass unsere Seite wegen der Kurse erwähnt wurde.

Wir vewenden den Anbieter Dukascopy und der bietet, soweit ich informiert bin, auch eine Schnittstelle (kostenlos) an, um die Kurse einzulesen .

Klar geht jetzt ein wenig an der PHP Fragestellung vorbei, aber eventuell ist das ein Lösungsansatz, der auch weiterhilft. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Jörg Mahnert
(Tradersecke)


----------



## stega (25. Dezember 2005)

eine Frage:
ich plane gerade so etwas ähnliches wie LotseDerLotsen und bräuchte dazu auch den aktuellen DAX-Wert. Ich habe jetzt schon mitbekommen, dass ich an den nur dann rankomme, wenn ich eine fremde Seite (z.B. boerse.de) öffne (file_get_contents) und dann mit preg_match durchsuche. Jedoch habe ich Probleme mit diesem Durchsuchen.

Mein Code sieht bisher so aus:

```
$file = file_get_contents("http://gatrixx.bild.t-online.de/bild/bild_index_detail.htm?s=dax");

$var = preg_match("/<td class=\"SsTwelveGrnBld\">Aktueller Kurs:/i","</td>",$file);
print $var;
```
(ICh nehm jetzt grad mal den Dax von Bild.de

Wenn ich die Seite jetzt aufrufe, dann kommt immer nur eine 0. Was läuft denn da falsch?


----------



## stega (25. Dezember 2005)

hat sich soeben erledigt.


----------



## stega (26. Januar 2006)

uups,

folgendes:

Plötzlich streikt mein Script und erneuert den DAX-Wert nicht mehr. Woran liegt denn das jetzt plötzlich?

mein Script sieht nach wie vor so aus:

```
// Seitenquelltext mit DAX-Wert besorgen
$data = file_get_contents('http://ard.gedif.de/ard/kurse_einzelkurs_uebersicht.htm?s=846900');

// DAX-Wert extrahieren
if (preg_match('/<td colspan="2" class="chart_line">Aktuell: ([0-9\.,]+)/', $data, $match)) {
    // Umwandlung 1.234,56 => 1234.56 zur leichteren Weiterverarbeitung
    $kursDAX = str_replace(array('.', ','), array('', '.'), $match[1]);
```

nur läd er jetzt nichts mehr...

liegt das am Script, haben die bei der ARD was verändert, gibts plötzlich nen Fehler in der Db oder was kann sein? ich hab rein gar nix dran getan...


----------

